# new paper negative



## mysteryscribe (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't shot too many paper negatives lately and I needed to test a tank I built so I shot this one.  Includine a picture of the camera as well since people ask to see the junk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










the camera is a fixed f90 aperture and shoot 2x3 cut film or paper mostly paper now.   the rubber band is for timed exposures it holds the lens open for sure .
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1410/image4ey1.jpg


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2006)

Is that the outhouse?

Dang, I thought y'all had flushers by now in Car'line-y...:razz:


----------



## JamesD (Jul 21, 2006)

That's a great image, Charlie.  Is that with your usual 1+1:4 D76 & Dektol?  The tonal range is very pleasing!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 21, 2006)

yes thats all i use now.  Terri love thats a privacy fence my neighbor put up... guess I'm no more loved in real life than here lol.


----------

